# what’s happening?!



## bakebeans (May 29, 2019)

I’m so confused I tested earlier and I was 4.8 I did 30 mins exercise then tested again and I’d jumped up to 6.6 then an hour later at bed time I’m 7.6. Usually after exercise it goes down. Is it because I didn’t eat tonight? We ate out for lunch so I didn’t bother cooking tonight just had a handful of nuts 2 hours before the 4.8 reading


----------



## Ljc (May 30, 2019)

I am afraid that that is the nature of diabetes, it like to keep us on our toes , sorry no help at all I know
I do sympathise. About half the time when soon after brekkie I get the Dyson out to give it some exercise I need to reduce  my insulin , it’s a real guessing game and I don’t always get it right.


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 30, 2019)

bakebeans said:


> I’m so confused I tested earlier and I was 4.8 I did 30 mins exercise then tested again and I’d jumped up to 6.6 then an hour later at bed time I’m 7.6. Usually after exercise it goes down. Is it because I didn’t eat tonight? We ate out for lunch so I didn’t bother cooking tonight just had a handful of nuts 2 hours before the 4.8 reading



Hi.  Those numbers look okay to me. It sometimes depends on the type of exercise as to how your body reacts.  Not sure if you're on any medication but if you're not on insulin then the reason for the rise is it's likely your liver has dumped some glucose to deal with whatever exercise you were doing.  It may be because you hadn't eaten but I wouldn't worry about it too much.  Bear in mind that over time any exercise will help your body become more insulin sensitive along with all the other potential benefits.


----------



## bakebeans (May 30, 2019)

Hi thanks for the replies. I’ve woken up on 5.9 this morning so I’m happier with that.

The exercise was 30mins cardio that I’ve been doing everyday for the last 2 weeks and always made me readings go down that’s why I was so confused yesterday. I’m not on any medication the dr did prescribe me metformin but I’m going to see if I can manage without it first


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 30, 2019)

I never test until 2 hours after exercising, sorry if I have missed that bit,  my Bg always goes really high after exercising then drops, which is why on the advice of some of the lovely people here I leave it 2 hours before testing.  But exercise is good for you, so don't let those annoying rises stop you.

Well done for doing the exercise and trying to stay off the meds.


----------



## bakebeans (May 30, 2019)

Grannylorraine said:


> I never test until 2 hours after exercising, sorry if I have missed that bit,  my Bg always goes really high after exercising then drops, which is why on the advice of some of the lovely people here I leave it 2 hours before testing.  But exercise is good for you, so don't let those annoying rises stop you.
> 
> Well done for doing the exercise and trying to stay off the meds.



Thank you I’m going to leave it a couple of hours tonight and try again. I’m finding it really hard the last couple of days. Getting very teary over silly things and just fed up. Diabetes is never far from my thoughts and the thought of feeling like this for the rest of my life isn’t great. It’s probably just my anxiety trying to get hold of me again so I feel like I’m fighting 2 things at the moment and seeing those numbers go backwards last night really hit me. 

I have to keep reminding myself there’s so much I can do to help myself and try and turn this into a positive but I’m still feeling very lost with it all and having to wait 3 months to find out if I’m doing things right isn’t helping at all


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 30, 2019)

bakebeans said:


> Thank you I’m going to leave it a couple of hours tonight and try again. I’m finding it really hard the last couple of days. Getting very teary over silly things and just fed up. Diabetes is never far from my thoughts and the thought of feeling like this for the rest of my life isn’t great. It’s probably just my anxiety trying to get hold of me again so I feel like I’m fighting 2 things at the moment and seeing those numbers go backwards last night really hit me.
> 
> I have to keep reminding myself there’s so much I can do to help myself and try and turn this into a positive but I’m still feeling very lost with it all and having to wait 3 months to find out if I’m doing things right isn’t helping at all


It can feel so overwhelming at first,  I know I felt very overwhelmed at first, I still struggle some days, and with all this testing diabetes is never far from my mind, that said I don't let it affect my life.  

Yes seeing numbers going up does make you feel like you are going backwards, but remember the daily finger pricks are just a snap shot, not the whole picture,  but I agree waiting 3 months to see if you are making progress seems like a lifetime, but doing an Hba1C before 3 months probably wouldn't give an accurate picture of how much progress you have made.  

But keep up with the exercise as it is good for anxiety as well,  I suffered with anxiety before diagnosis and since I started running again last year, my anxiety levels have gone down.  

I think being teary is perfectly normal, as we all want to see progress and see it quick.  But you have found the right place for support.


----------

